# Where can you buy realistic raven props?



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm considering doing a Poe-themed haunt this year, and I'll need to set up a "raven perched upon the pallid bust just above my chamber door". I'm hoping to get a raven of better, more realistic quality than the kind you get at Michael's or Spirit. If someone knows a good vendor for this sort of prop, and could point them out for me, I'd appreciate it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.pandorasparlor.com/catalog.php?item=65

I just googled Taxidermy crows and this showed up. They are fake and not real mounted birds. not sure of the difference between these and the cheaper ones. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo, I like those! Might be worth the cost if they're of good quality. The price really isn't too bad compared to the expensive, cheaply made crows available at 'ween time.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that ravens are quite a bit larger than crows or blackbirds. We're talking twice the size or better.
I'll be curious to see how or where you find one, or if you end up making one, and if so, how you did it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look a lot like the ones Micheals has every fall.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Seems like I have seen crow decoys at the local sporting goods store. No idea what the price was but it might be worth a look.

Ok, I found these at the local sporting goods. They had two styles of crows.

http://www.jayssportinggoods.com/flocked-foam-crow-123073

http://www.jayssportinggoods.com/ffd-fully-flocked-crow-lookout-2619

maybe this will help


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Just go to Ebay and type in 'Crow Decoy', plenty of nice looking items there in all price ranges. Since they double as raven decoys, they are also pretty large.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Ravens grow to about half again as large as crows, and the head and beak are shaped and sized differently too.
If you are trying to be realistic, you may need to make one yourself.
I'd look at using HDU (high density urethane foam), it's what many of the carved or sandblasted signs are now made of. It comes in many different densities, and you can carve it and work with it like you would if it were wood. The up side is that there is no grain or figure to fight, so you can glue up scraps to get the desired shape and size and still be able to carve and finish it as you'd like.


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's a cheap one (but fairly realistic) for only $10. It is out of stock, but as summer approaches, these items usually come back in stock. It is made by Morris Costumes : http://www.halloweenfxprops.com/raven-halloween-prop/

-Guy


----------

